
Invite HN: Show and Tell - exolymph
I&#x27;m hosting a video call where we get together and talk about what we&#x27;ve been working on.<p>DATE:
Friday, May 8<p>TIME:
• 2pm – 4pm PT
• 5pm – 7pm ET<p>Fill out the form to join: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;yE72gEeRhanTAyoR8<p>I&#x27;ll put a clickable link in the comments.
======
exolymph
Clickable version:
[https://forms.gle/yE72gEeRhanTAyoR8](https://forms.gle/yE72gEeRhanTAyoR8)

Oh, and in case you're like "who the hell is this and why should I trust her
with my email?" this is me:

1) [https://www.sonyasupposedly.com/](https://www.sonyasupposedly.com/) 2)
[https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly](https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly)

